# Strategy for scraping a gib



## AndySomogyi (May 28, 2021)

I had to build up the backside of my gibs quite a bit, so I’ll need to scrape both sides.

I’ve already scraped the gib pocket parallel to the dovetail way, it’s important that the pocket is parallel for several reasons.

I think it’s a bad idea to scrape two dimensions at once, so the approach I think I’ll try is to first scrape the face is the gib flat, using a straight edge. We know that the dovetails are flat, as we used the straightedge as a master to scrape them. Also, the gibs are wider than the dovetails, so if the dovetails were used as a master, it would just leave a steak in the middle.

Once we know the face of the gibs are flat, and match with the dovetail face, I’ll start on the backside of the gib, and scrape it into then gib pocket, using the gib pocket as a master.

This approach works one surface at a time.


----------



## benmychree (May 28, 2021)

You need to spread the blue out thinner and avoid the big smears that show in the middle picture.


----------



## AndySomogyi (May 28, 2021)

benmychree said:


> You need to spread the blue out thinner and avoid the big smears that show in the middle picture.


This was the very first pass, after a number of them, it looks like this. Not perfect, but good enough I think.


----------



## benmychree (May 28, 2021)

That looks plenty good!


----------



## AndySomogyi (May 28, 2021)

benmychree said:


> That looks plenty good!


Thanks, now just hitting the back, it’s got about 3” to go, depth wise, so roughing it in with the belt sander


----------

